# Warning Sign for cutout box



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm going to attempt a water meter cutout tomorrow, on a public street. 

Depending on how things go, I may want to leave the catch box on the street for a few hours to let the foragers come home after sundown.

I'm planning on putting up one of these safety kids with a sign taped to it:









Any suggestions for edits?

Thanks!


----------



## Jameshoddy77 (Mar 8, 2016)

The sign looks great. If you could leave it over night it would be better. I always have a spare veil in the car for home owners to have a look. 

The other safty equipment. 
Piece of shade cloth on hand if things get out of hand throw that over. 
James


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

The first bullet point says, "....where it will be it will be managed...." I'd suggest taking one of the, it will be's, out.


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

Brad Bee said:


> The first bullet point says, "....where it will be it will be managed...." I'd suggest taking one of the, it will be's, out.


Thanks! Fixed!


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

a consideration on the size of the font and the sign's distance from the box; don't want people coming close to the box just to read the sign - you have some real dumases out there.


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

"If you can read this, you're too close!"


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Bug - let me know how that goes - I know we been talking about it on other threads


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

I like the look ... very professional. 

How will it be printed? Laminated?

Just thinking that with a little modification of that last block, it might be marketable.


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

sakhoney said:


> Bug - let me know how that goes - I know we been talking about it on other threads


Of course! I'll be wearing a GoPro, so if I crash and burn, you'll all see it 



Phoebee said:


> I like the look ... very professional.
> 
> How will it be printed? Laminated?
> 
> Just thinking that with a little modification of that last block, it might be marketable.


Thanks! It's just printed on plain paper and inserted into a sheet protector. It's not very permanent, though I suppose I could make a more durable version.

All the images are straight off of Google image search, so everyone is free to use the sign (PowerPoint, here) in exchange for one piece of beekeeping advice


----------

